# PCD scheduled for June 7, 2012



## SouthernbelleX6 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm elated! Just received confirmation that my PCD will take place on June 7. Although the delivery will be about a month early, I will be celebrating my 40th birthday with the delivery of my 2013 X6!  I hope I'm able to meet you Jon. I've been following the PCD thread for a year, anxiously waiting my turn. I was so excited when I confirmed, I forgot to ask my CA a question. Since my PCD date is June 7, does that mean I check into the Marriott the day before on June 6?


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep! You would want to arrive the day before! I got my date and mine will be on May 22! I am celebrating 40 years this Sept...My "gift" is an AH7. I certainly love the look of the X6 what a nice rig! Enjoy!


----------



## SouthernbelleX6 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you and thanks for the info!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SouthernbelleX6 said:


> I'm elated! Just received confirmation that my PCD will take place on June 7. Although the delivery will be about a month early, I will be celebrating my 40th birthday with the delivery of my 2013 X6!  I hope I'm able to meet you Jon. I've been following the PCD thread for a year, anxiously waiting my turn. I was so excited when I confirmed, I forgot to ask my CA a question. Since my PCD date is June 7, does that mean I check into the Marriott the day before on June 6?


Congrats! Look forward to seeing you on the 7th. As stated above, you'll want to arrive on June 6, but you should receive a confirmation email with all the details as well. Let me know if you have any other questions.

See you soon :thumbup:


----------



## thepriceisright (Mar 29, 2012)

I should be there on the 7th as well! Still waiting for confirmation though.


----------

